# Hello!



## calimiller13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello!

My name is Cali, and my friend Sierra and I own/breed fancy mice. We call ourselves CS Mousery. I got my first mice a few years ago when I was in high school, a black belted female and a light gray roan fox male and since then I've been hooked! I moved to Natomas and got my friend Sierra into mice and now we have a mini breeding operation in our rooms, lol. Our main focus is blue merles, ever since we accidentally got a litter of black roans/blue merles by breeding the gray roan to a black and tan. I currently don't own a buck, I just take mine to Sierra's to be bred to one of her 3.

My current mice are:
Err- standard black and tan female with a tail tip
Jambi- longhair/angora broken blue agouti female
Blaze- standard blazed ruby eyed champagne agouti female
Squizgar- standard black and tan belted female (tri-colored)

Sierra's current mice are:
Endora- standard BEW female
Palida- standard BEW female
Pandora- satin varigated blue
Erowin- medium haired (not quite longhair, not standard) broken blazed agouti female
Victoria- standard broken champagne female
Cleopatra- standard broken recessive yellow female
Mantra- satin ruby eyed fawn female
Midas- standard chocolate merle fox male
Julius- standard blue merle fox male
Puff- texel broken recessive yellow male

And we also have a few litters at the moment, Puff x Cleo (all 13 appear to be broken yellow standards), Julius x Palida (1 black belted, 3 black varigateds), and this morning Squizgar had 8 babies, though obviously we can't tell the color yet.

Nice to be a member! If anyone lives around Sacramento feel free to email [email protected].


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello from England and welcome


----------



## calimiller13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------

